# My Halloween Collection



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This is stuff I have collected over the years. Sorry about the blurred pictures
it's my sister's camera. Some of the pieces are 25 years old or more.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool goblin nostalgic halloween stuff is cool... is that an elvira figure above the orange witch bag??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you sure the blurring is not from the camera holder?

I really like the vintage look of these pieces (although I'm not sure Elvira would be considered "vintage"). It makes me think of an old country store or antique shop.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Some good looking stuff there Goblin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> very cool goblin nostalgic halloween stuff is cool... is that an elvira figure above the orange witch bag??


Yes it is. Ordered another one but they canceled it, something about not
shipping just yet.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool collection Goblin. Orange and black are my favorite colors, lol. Is that a Creature from the Black Lagoon model bottom right in the 3rd picture?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have that same "boo" candle. I have had it for over 20 years.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet collection Goblin, I had some really cool halloween memorbilia about fifteen years ago that my mom left me, but unfotunately, hurricane Andrew wiped out all my possesions. I love the classic monsters collection in the third picture!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice collection Goblin. I can tell you take great pride in your display.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice display! I wonder about the Panda though...what is it's significance?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have the full collection of the Universal Monster, including King
Kong and Godzilla. I hve recently got a model kit from the original War of the Worlds
complete with lazer beam. I am putting it together now. Don't know where the panda came from......maybe one of the kids set it there.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice collection,i love all the old nostalgic halloween stuff. I really like the old ben cooper and collegeville costumes,and i want to get my hands on a wowee witch whistle. I really like the old beistle decorations and the old blow mold stuff also.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the Panda Very cool stuff Goblin, excellent collection you have going!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I also have a two boxes of Halloween cards I have collected over the years. Some were bought, some were sent to me by friends and family.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice collection Goblin. I wish I had kept alot more of my things.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! I wouldn't mind getting into a micro halloween display.


----------

